# Kids think sailing is boring



## Daveinet (Jun 10, 2010)

So what is one to do? I bought the boat, hoping to build up some quality family time. Not sure where we went wrong, but the family thinks its boring. We did a weeks worth of sailing on Lake Monroe this summer. I had read about families who found that sailing was the only thing that the kids liked to do as a family. We have some friends at church who have a boat. Their kids love to sail. The first time we went out as a family, there was a small interest, but that interest diminished quickly. The wind was minimal, the boat was slow, I though it was a good way to relax, they felt trapped. I kept hearing start the motor and take us back. Not sure where things went wrong. Is the boat too small? Would a bigger boat provide more space for them to have personal space? Even when there was wind, they didn't like heeling. I know of others with small open bow boats whose whole family enjoy the boat. I don't know if part of it is that the boat seams to struggle to move through the water. So I wonder if a faster boat would help. Or do we go for a bigger lake with waves, such as Lake Michigan? Any thoughts?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

What boat was it?
How old are your kids?
How much wind was out there?
What was the tempurature?

Were the kids bored? What were they doing? Try letting one trim, or drive. Usually will keep them busy.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Dave,

Refresh my feeble memory: What kind/size of boat are you sailing, and how many kids aboard?

One thing with kids, it needs to be more about the adventure than the sailing per se. There aren't too many kids that just want to ride along on a daysail as passengers for a few hours, then return to the same place they set out from. 

Sometimes adults don't get this. For those of us who enjoy nothing better than sailing around on a boat for a few hours, then heading home, it can be especially tough to grasp. 

Kids want to explore. They want to go places. Those places don't need to be far away, they just need to be different from where they set out from. And when they get there, they want to have some control over how they play and have fun. They need to have a chance to set out on their own, whether it's going ashore to play/explore, or putter around in the dinghy. 

I cannot emphasize enough how critical it is to have a dinghy or kayak that kids can explore with at anchor. Teach them to paddle, row, and sail, and they will look forward to any chance to go sailing with you.

As far as the boat goes, kids do like to camp out. But they also need a bit of space to make up their own bunks and play areas. Our kids migrate around as we sail, sometimes sitting forward on deck, reading in the cockpit, or napping and playing games below decks. If they were strictly limited to sitting in the cockpit, I don't think they'd enjoy our trips nearly as much.


----------



## surftom (Sep 19, 2006)

It's hit and miss with my 2 boys (aged 12 and 9.... wowo time flies)
They generally like it. But I keep them busy. Involved with the boat. Going over the wakes of big boats is fun too; although I hate it.
Depending in their ages, Give them tasks.. Sail trimming is a good one, a forward lookout. 
You can always fall back to other "car" type games.

There are a lot of little islands to explore where we sail (Georgian Bay) and they love to go ashore and "find stuff"


----------



## Sn0wman (Jul 7, 2006)

Just my $.02 but in my experience it seems like it has just taken time. I have always liked sailing, and wanted to do much more of it. My wife is interested and enjoys it but not as fanatical as I am. We bought a smallish trailer sailor for this season and have tried to be out any chance we can get. 

In the beginning we were hoping that our 7 year old daughter would really enjoy it, sailing I mean. We would go out on mild to moderate days, the wife and I practicing our skills while our daughter showed no interest in learning any of the names of the major bits of a sailboat or even taking the tiller. She just wanted to lay in the salon and read or draw or whatever. If we could get her into the cockpit it was just for a quick meal or to lounge around for a bit, get bored and head below again. She loves staying on the boat, and the places we go on it, but no interest in the process of sailing.

We just kept going with it, no pressure and no stress. The last few times we were out it was more spirited than we were used to and after half an hour of slogging through bigger waves at a good heal she came up to the cockpit and said the thought she was seasick. After she got doused by a couple good waves splashing up the sides she couldn't get enough of it. sitting in the cockpit begging me to crash into some more waves. She really got excited about the whole thing, and was having a blast, couldn't get her to stop smiling. Anyway, the other night she asked if she could do the youth sailing program that is offered in our area. Said she wants to take our little 16foot sailing dingy out by herself this next summer on our local lake and get more practice. And now when we are out in the boat she is in the cockpit trying to help in anyway she can.

Sorry for the long post, I guess all I really meant to say is, in my experience we just had to keep exposing her to it and eventually she found something in it that peaked her interest, and got her to participate far more. We have tried to make if fun for the whole family, lots of stops for swimming, lots of snack breaks, and when she had had enough for the day we headed home. 

Good luck to you on your endeavor.


----------



## Willis (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree whole heartedly with the advice John is giving you. I was running into the exact same problem you are having. After the first few trips out on the boat, the magic of daysailing wore off for the kids, and even for my wife to some extent. The whining always increased as the wind speed dropped. 

Over the course of the first year, I started to notice what John already has figured out. On trips where we went someplace, the kids had a blast and would talk about it for days afterward. The kids were happy with just about any destination, a marina pool or an anchorage where they could swim. For bonus points with the wife, I have to find a place with a spa nearby. : ) 

In our 3rd year now, I try to save the out and back daysailing trips for days when I know we're going to have lots of wind to keep it exciting. For the light wind days, I plan a stop somewhere along the way to give the kids something to look forward to. Fishing gear helps too. Letting the boys troll while we drift along at 3 knots helps keep them busy while I experiment with ways to get another 1/2 knot out of the boat. Just keep working at it until you find the right combination for your family. Pretty soon you'll have them asking you when the next trip is. 

Best regards,

Chris


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats hard, I wish you the best in getting them interested...sharing our experiences may help...

For us, we wanted a boat thats comfortable for us and our two kids. Its safe and provides enough room for all of us to have our own space, something that I think is very important.

We were able to start them very young, Elizabeth was born in November, Olivia in February, both were sailing with us the following Springs, so you could say they have grown up on the boat. We provide many things they can do while we're sailing. When its hot we may fill a tub for them to play, they love puzzles and games, much the same things they play with at home. Although we do not have a TV on board, never will, I hate to admit it, but a DVD player is useful, especially comes in handy when the weather is not so good and they can go below and be entertained while we sail the boat. When we finally anchor somewhere we usually attempt some fishing, or go for a dingy ride and explore a nearby cove or creek...this is one of their favorite things to do. Beach combing is a family favorite. These are all things they look forward to doing when we go out. There are places we have been several times now and when we plan to go there again they remember the fun times they had. Getting there becomes part of the fun. For example, if we tell them we're going to go to St. Michaels they know we're going for ice cream later and they get to play on the playground "ship". If we go to the Inner Harbor they know we're going to get ice cream and they can go for a carousel ride. Do you see a theme here? 

The oldest is starting to help sail the boat, she often wants to take the helm or help grind some winches, I feel getting them involved in sailing the boat is the future for us. This has been the hard part for me, but I am learning to chill and not worry about the sail trim so much 

Weekends are pretty much all we can do right now, although we do plan a couple weeks in June or July, but someday I hope we can spend the entire summer on the boat. Time on the boat is the best family time of the week for us, distractions are wildlife, cooking, eating, reading, etc...not TV, phones, Internet, etc... Going somewhere is key I think, just going out for a sail is not only a lot of work for little time, but not so interesting for them...its all about the adventure 

We are very fortunate, and hope we can continue to do what we love.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

For sailors, it's about the journey, not the destination. For kids and non-sailors it's the opposite.

From what I saw on Google, Lake Monroe is in Indiana and half of it extends into a national forest. Pollard is right, a kayak for the kids to explore on their own, is one option. If your kids like to camp, a trailer sailer with a cabin (20-25') to overnight in, is another option.

I have twin 16 yo daughters. I got them interested by bringing them out on the 35' boat I race on. Pounding through the Chesapeake chop, chasing other sailboats, screaming downwind at 10 knots on an IOR-influenced lead-sled really got their blood pumping. They were assigned tasks and felt as part of the team, so they kept coming back for more.

As chefs often say, "It's all in the presentation."


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

Not to make another "what he said" post but.

In my experience with my 4 (yikes!) a ride is a ride is a ride. Tooling around in a boat is pretty much like going for a drive. If there is nothing in it for the kids, then they won't enjoy it. The key, I think, is making sure there is something they will look forward to.

- fishing
- swimming
- explore some little beach
- "cool" waves, and getting soaked (or "soaped" as my 4-year-old would say  )
- a picnic
- lunch and ice cream at our favorite wharf. (commercial alert! Five Islands Lobster Co. )

Otherwise this is how they will see the day:
1. Ride in the car to the boat
2. Ride in the boat to the car
3. Ride in the car to home

At least...that's my plan once I actually get a boat, and frog-march the kids on board.


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Dave, 

Make it as fun as possible while under sail. Bring a Water balloon launcher, let them play their music. Stop for swims often, bring some good junk food, Let them go low side and stick their feet in the water while under sail.

Make trips short with destinations you can spend good time on land or on the beach, rope swing from a tree etc. If you make the whole thing an adventure they will start to equate sailing with those adventures and the boat will become a connection to something really cool and exciting. Also depending on how young the kids are go to the store and get them some good Pirate get ups complete with swords and play up the whole thing, If they are boys under 8 or 9 they will likely love the pirate thing. You could even do a buried treasure adventure where you plant a sealed chest full of chocolate coins and goodies and then tell them you found a map with an X on it and there might be treasure then go find it. Basically add adventure to it. If all that fails bring a DVD player. I have a 5 year old that likes sailing but likes it more because of the adventure than the sailing itself but he grow a bit in that every trip to the point where he is now bragging about being able to steer the boat. Also look for other boats and race them. Just make it action packed.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

My experience (my daughter is now 38, so it was a while back) yes get them involved. Find stuff for them to do that is just for them. A dingy is a great distraction. They feel it is their boat and treat it as such. Go places and stop and anchor for lunch so they can dingy around. A camera is another good kid distraction. We gave our daughter a camera for boat trips and she did loads of pictures. Now with small water proof digital cameras the kid can use and see images. On short day sails let them invite a friend, that gives them the chance to show off "their" sailboat. Consider dropping them off at a nearby place when going back and you dock the boat and pick them up. It gives them a sense of self.

One last tip, my daughter's birthday was in March and on The Chesapeake bay it was too cold to be sailing. So, we gave her a surprise 6½ birthday one weekend, complete with presents and a few friends and relatives (my brother and family had a boat and brought the others to the party). To this day, that party was my daughter's favorite birthday party of all time.

Some Don'ts for kids, do NOT make them the get me this and get me that person. Sailing will never be fun if they are a slave. Also, breakup trips and even day sails short or in short pieces. Stop, anchor and do something different rather than "just sailing" along. Food is another area to consider, do not make sailing just another at home type food experience, make sailing food different and ONLY available when sailing, maybe some special recipes or how you cook it. Get the kids involved in planning even the food.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Just a few thoughts (don't tell Child Services please):

Do lifejacket-overboard drills and make one of them steer.

Crank one of them up the mast a little ways in a bosns chair.

Tow them astern in a dinghy for a little while.

Let them wear old clothes and crawl around in the bilge (assuming nothing noxious or electrical there).


----------



## MiVelero (Oct 30, 2007)

My kids have been sailing since they were 2 and 3. now at the ages of 9 and 10 they love sailing. The key to our success I believe is the early age when they started and most important is they have allways been active participants in sailing. They all have assigned duties, presail checks, look outs for crab traps when close to land, navigation- goes along with school work, measuring, angles, maps etc.(they are homeschooled), sail trim, docking.....
They fish, read, stand watch, and help with maintnance, my 10 yo girl is my mast monkey, she is the one to go up the mast and help untangle halyards, replace lights. Like was stated above a dingy is their exploration transport, they need to be allowed to explore and most important be kids.
The longest they have been out of sight of land was three days, and when we neared the coast they said "No! go the other way, go the other way..."
Also remember as with other things you either love it or you hate it. 

Good luck and be patient.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No way they are going to be happy sitting there with mom and dad on a sailboat putting along at one knot. Pollard and others have it right. You got to make it exciting. Put an engine on there to push the sailboat along when it gets slow. Go get a tender with a 15hp engine and take them tubing. Teach them to sail and let them take it out on their own. Drag them behind it. Stop and let them swim (esp the swimming part). 

Honestly, the cheapest and easiest thing to do is to sail somewhere and stop and let them swim. If it is too cold to swim, maybe let them take the boat out by themselves. But their attenion span may be short so keep your destinations and timing on the boat in mind. Include other activities outside of sailing so that when they want to go back, you go back. Don't be afraid to kick on the motor and let them steer. 

Just random thoughts and ideas.

Brian


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

My children now 23 and 26 were so so when young 

The 26 year old son can take it or leave it 

The 23 year old daughter loves going on races with me


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

maybe tell them they are little pirates off to find buried treasure? when i was a kid i loved pirates... just suggesting maybe throw a little good ole fashioned makebelieve into the adventure.

maybe engage them in the planning process? im a grown up and i still love maps...letting them plan the trip my draw them in a bit

ps.. i dont have kids, just trying to tap the kid in me, which there is plenty of


----------



## trailblazer1229 (May 27, 2009)

QuickMick said:


> maybe tell them they are little pirates off to find buried treasure? when i was a kid i loved pirates... just suggesting maybe throw a little good ole fashioned makebelieve into the adventure.
> 
> maybe engage them in the planning process? im a grown up and i still love maps...letting them plan the trip my draw them in a bit
> 
> ps.. i dont have kids, just trying to tap the kid in me, which there is plenty of


Geocaching is a little like hunting for buried treasure on land. Some kids can not get enough of this. With a handheld gps at the bow pointing them in the direction of some "treasure" might be a good start. Instead of driving to the these caches, perhaps sail to them and take the dinghy ashore to find them. There are a ton of sights out there for geocaching.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

i had no idea this was even a game, but it looks huge!

Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site

if you really wanna blow them away, go out a day ahead of time and 'plant' some buried treasure!


----------



## Daveinet (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for so many replies. I forgot to mention details - boat is 17' with a small cabin, shoal keel w/centerboard. Tiny, stable, and sluggish. Kids are girls, 12 & 14. The oldest sailed once on my catamaran when she was 4, but otherwise, their boating activities were Jetskis and power boats about once a year.



JohnRPollard said:


> ...There aren't too many kids that just want to ride along on a daysail as passengers for a few hours, then return to the same place they set out from. Sometimes adults don't get this. For those of us who enjoy nothing better than sailing around on a boat for a few hours, then heading home, it can be especially tough to grasp....


YEP, that is what I didn't get. Yes, we did lack purpose, and that is what I hear most saying. Wind and waves would have been nice, they like getting wet, but there is too much freeboard and not enough sail for that. It was also hot, which didn't help matters.

They kept saying they didn't want to swim off the boat, even though they love to swim. They felt deep water was too spooky. I guess what I should have done was sailed into a cove and had them swim there instead of the formal swimming area. I had no purpose. What should have been a clue was my youngest and I went sailing alone one morning. Good wind and cool. She learned to sail, took the tiller and was part of the action. But what I should have heard was she was making up a story and shooting video at the same time.

All creative suggestions welcome.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

well, dunno if your girls are into pirates... go stash a couple of fake rings or something? tell them they are princesses and you got a letter from a prince that has been captured, but has left them a present on a faraway shore? just brainstorming. heck at 14 i was getting to the point where it could be disney land and i didnt wanna spend time w/the folks...  now id give them all the time in the world.


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

12 and 14. Yep. They're getting to that avoid-parents-like-the-plague stage.

How about pull out the chart of the lake, and see if they have any ideas? At 12 and 14 they will probably respond better to that.
Like sail to town-x and look around the downtown shops? Or heck, sail to town-x and catch a movie.

Swimming/Fishing/Picnic is still a good idea
anchor off a river/stream and take a dingy/kayaks up it to poke around?

If they're not really interested in making a boat move, then your best bet is to use the boat as a car-substitute to get to what they want to do. Then while on the water you can let them "drive" as much or as little as they want while you get there, or are heading home. Maybe that will work better?


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish my kids found it boring...it would give me and the wife more "quality time" on the water. Taught them how to sail when they were younger and now they want to join us on our BVI charters every time we go. 

Maybe we can do an exchange.... 

Get them more involved in the activity and not just delegate them to being passengers. If they resist, don't push it. They may take a liking to it as they mature.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I had a similar experience- I took my young brother and sister in laws sailing on an alpine lake (4 and 5 years old) and they just complained loudly the whole time that they were bored, and wanted to go home and watch a movie. I was surprised, because my memories of boating at that age were that it was the most exciting and interesting thing ever. Even entire weekends at the dock while my dad rebuilt an engine in the boat were awesome to me.

I don't know where you live, but I think sailing on a larger body of water where there's interesting and new destinations to explore, and you aren't tacking back and forth in a "mud puddle" is more interesting. In saltwater especially- there's a lot more wildlife, etc.


----------



## RobCross (Aug 31, 2010)

Well while I don't have any advise for once your in the boat, but what I am trying to do is keep them part of the experience and not just on the sidelines. 

Instead of just buying a small sailboat we are building a 18' catamaran so I can get the family's feet into sailing. The girls (ages 11,10, and 8) were part of the process of deciding which set of plans we would get, they will also be part of the building process. I am hoping that in the building process it will be easier to explain the parts of the boat and their purpose while we are putting it all together than just point to a ready made boat and go this is this and that does this, blah blah blah.

Once we start sailing they will get to help decide places to go, help steer and trim the sails but overall I just hope to keep them involved with everything. I bought the Sailing for Dummies, to refresh myself mostly, but my 11 year old keeps stealing it and reading it. So far it all looks like it will be fun and I will do whatever I can to keep it that way for them.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, whatever happens Daveinet, its commendable that you are trying to foster 'family time' with your girls,and--while not fun--the fact it went kinda sideways on you and it bugged you shows you care. A lot of folks IMHO are a lot more apathetic about such matters....

anyway, hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Daveinet said:


> The wind was minimal, the boat was slow,


That's one problem.

Get them into some air to get that boat over so they can drag their feet through the water. My brother and I loved this as kids

Find places to anchor where they can go ashore and look around. Another thing my brother and I loved (we had a small island we loved going to and begged Dad to take us all the time).

Drag a tube behind the boat for them to ride.

If they're old enough, get them their own boat.  Dinghy sailing is much fun for kids.

Edit: Just saw their age. They're probably at the point where they want to be a little independent. It's time for a Sunfish. Let them go out and explore the lake with each other or their friends.
It may take them a few years though to appreciate it. They'll go through their stages, boys will be more important, etc. 
Don't make it a chore and don't be too disappointed if they don't like it. Sailing isn't for everyone.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Sailing is like golf, some folks will simply have no interest in it. You can try to gussy it up, make it more interesting, get them to play some "games" with it (who can go faster? can you beat that boat?), but...
...If you get each kid a passport, those are worth almost as much on the black market as the kids themselves are. Sell off two kids with their papers, and you can get a MUCH nicer boat. (WEG)

But really...if you search around on what and how people keep kids amused and interested on boats, try it all. If nothing works...You may have to sell the boat and take up golf. Or birding, or bicycles, whatever gets their interest.


----------



## oldironnut (Feb 28, 2010)

Kids are great with electronics. Have them find a treasure with a gps (look up geocacheing.com-it's an unlimited source of stuff to find). Or have them locate a "secret" cove that you have entered the coordinates into the gps. It will require them to learn something about navigation. Use your own judgement on how detailed or intricate to make this challenge-you don't want to burn them out by putting them in "school" when they just want to have fun. Also a metal detector is great fun when you get to shore. You really can find treasure around boat docks at low tide or low water times in reservoirs- I'm sure you can remember dropping stuff out of you pockets while getting ready to sail. Starting prices for either a gps or metal detector is well under $100. Of course, the price can also go up to many thousands of $, but no need for the expensive stuff just to have a little fun for the kids.


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

*Reverse Psychology Worked for Me!*

I tried to get my three kids interested in sailing when we moved to the ocean. They were around the age of your kids. We live near one of the best sailing programs in Southern California. I forced them to go one summer. A waste of money. They weren't having any of it.

I gave up trying. That eventually worked. I bought a boat and went out an had a great time. Subsequently, two of the three have learned to sail and they are pretty good; although they are still not as crazy about sailing as their mother. But, they are damn interesting people in their own right.


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

Punish 'em










Confine 'em to quarters


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I struggled with this when my daughter was young, 25 years ago. Back then we didn't have all the distractions like cell phones, DVD and such. I was also to driven to sail, and cringed when the first words as we were leaving the dock were "When are we going to stop and go swimming?"

I now have 6-1/2 year old grand son, and the donor is no longer around so we spend lots of time together. The big boat is on the hard getting repairs, and we didn't make it in the water this year. So I bought a saling dinghy for him, and we are trying that. But then he broke his foot palying with friends and that ended our season early. My approach is different now. I tell we are going to have fun, if we are not having fun we'll do something else. We went down to go sailing and there were kids in the pool. We went swimming instead. Then we went sailing for a bit, and there wasn't much wind, so we went back and he went in the pool while I packed up the boat, then I went in again too. A fun day, no harm no foul. Tried it again on local lake, again no wind, so we rowed for a bit then he played with other kids on the playground there. Again we do things to have, and if we aren't having fun we do something else. Now that I am Pop my goals have changed too. I am having a good time, and the big boat is languishing in the yard. But I made the right decision, they are only young once.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Gary...sounds like the little guy's lucky to have you as Pop and vice-versa...


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Regarding geocaching --- thanks to all for pointing it out. I had heard of it before but never knew what it was. If somebody had taken me geocaching when I was a kid, I think my head would probably have just exploded... can't wait till ours is old enough!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

We've had a small power boat for 20 years - kids (now 24, 21, and 14) loved skiing and tubing, but no interest unless they were doing that.

We've had a Phantom sailing dinghy and my oldest son was really into it when he was earning a sailing merit badge for Boy Scouts. Then his interest died down fast.

Before buying the C250 we waited until they were all old enough to leave at home, and no more weekend Little League to tie us down. We've had mixed luck getting them interested, but we can leave them home for daysails and even left them for one weekend this year.

The greatest success at getting them interested was July 4 when we brought the dog sailing with us: "We're going sailing this afternoon." "Sorry, we'll stay home." "But we're _taking the dog with us_!" "Oh, I want to come!" We had a great afternoon, stayed out to watch the fireworks on the river, and the kids loved sitting in the cockpit just sailing around. My youngest even said, "Gee, I can see why you like sailing so much!" But since then, NO INTEREST.

I guess my point is that all it takes is something small to make it interesting for them, but unfortunately the novelty can wear off very quickly.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

BoxedUp said:


> Hey Gary...sounds like the little guy's lucky to have you as Pop and vice-versa...


I'm afraid my daughter paid for it when she was young. I was starting a business and wound up traveling a lot. By time I gave it up, after 8 years, she was 14 and just about living at a friends house most of the time. So basically missed her growing up. You always think there will be plenty of time, then it's gone. Trying to make it up to her now.

I am however having a LOT of fun! Went to the mall over the weekend and we were looking for a store so we went to the directory. I asked him to find where we were on the map. Finally he finds where we are, and there is a little sticker that says "You are here" He thinks about that for a second and says "Wait a minute, how does it KNOW we are here?" I told him to think about for bit, and finally he says " Oh yeah, it is here, and so are we." I just love seeing the world through a child's eyes!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## Matvolver (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryHLucas said:


> I'm afraid my daughter paid for it when she was young. I was starting a business and wound up traveling a lot. By time I gave it up, after 8 years, she was 14 and just about living at a friends house most of the time. So basically missed her growing up. You always think there will be plenty of time, then it's gone. Trying to make it up to her now.
> 
> I am however having a LOT of fun! Went to the mall over the weekend and we were looking for a store so we went to the directory. I asked him to find where we were on the map. Finally he finds where we are, and there is a little sticker that says "You are here" He thinks about that for a second and says "Wait a minute, how does it KNOW we are here?" I told him to think about for bit, and finally he says " Oh yeah, it is here, and so are we." I just love seeing the world through a child's eyes!
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


Kids are absolutely awesome! Does your daughter like to sail as well? Would be really kool if all you guys could enjoy some family time together


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Matvolver said:


> Kids are absolutely awesome! Does your daughter like to sail as well? Would be really kool if all you guys could enjoy some family time together


We sold the boat to buy our house. I thought that was a temporary measure, and it was, 25 years! She is interested in the new old boat even though she really didn't learn to sail as a kid. She helped me bring the Etap 26 up to Tom's River NJ from Rockhall, Md. It was tough to do, 280 miles hopscotching cars with gas at $4 a gallon, every other weekend with the tides. However it was some really great quality time with her, that we haven't had since she was little. Of course my wife still isn't speaking to me because I bought the boat two years ago, and she cashed in a CD and gave me the money to do it! I'm guessing that was a test, and I failed.

Warning to women. NEVER give a sailor money to buy a boat and expect he won't buy it because he LOVES you so much!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

We've found that there are 3 different types of sailing when it comes to kids (we have 6- 12yo down to 2).

Light air daysails: it's gonna be pretty boring so bring games, toys etc. Lake Michigan is too cold for swimming most of the year but we do occasionally anchor out and go for a dip. Fishing off the taffrail is fun when you're not going fast. the older ones take turns steering, trimming sheets etc. We let the kids raise sail and I'm getting to the point of letting the oldest take her out of the slip. Letting them bring friends is a good idea.

Heavy air daysails: boat's flying and the kids are either on deck injoying the wind and waves ( and the spray!)or passed out below. (happens to the best of them  ). 

Going places: Overnighters are a highlight of the sailing season for the kids- get them involved in planning, laying out courses, getting stuff together for the trip etc. Pick a cool spot to go (islands are the best).have things to do when you get there- even if it's just hiking in the woods or sailing around in the dink.
Bring lots of toys- an 18 hour trip is an 18 hour trip. (e.g Chicago to Washington Island)


----------



## Matvolver (Sep 27, 2010)

GaryHLucas said:


> However it was some really great quality time with her, that we haven't had since she was little.
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


That is really kool, I'm glad you guys can enjoy some time together!

Umm, as a side note, your wife DIDN'T expect you to follow through?! :laugher


----------



## unsinkable2 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've got 6 kids, oldest is currently 17. We've been sailing for several years, and I've noticed that the kids interest in sailing waxes and wanes at times. 
We sail a Catalina 25, and I also picked up an old Lido 14 a year ago. The times the kids enjoy it the most is when they are doing the sailing, and when there's good wind. The Lido has been great in this regard. It heels excitedly in small wind and gives maximum excitement to the kids when sailing. 
I try not to pressure the kids into sailing - Thursday night is sailing night and whoever wants to come is welcome. The kids man the helm, raise the sails, choose the music, and my job is just to sit back and relish being a dad 
I've made several blog posts on sailing with kids at blog.unsinkable2.com for anyone interested.


----------



## Daveinet (Jun 10, 2010)

Success! See post here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-not-liking-sailing-enjoying.html#post2064505


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

nolatom said:


> Let them wear old clothes and crawl around in the bilge (assuming nothing noxious or electrical there).


When I was a small kid, I got little jobs to do like fetching something in the lazarette or the rope locker and was made to feel they were critical tasks.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Not many kids are going to want to sit on a sailboat while it drifts along. 
If you're just doing a day sail, make sure there's enough wind for them to sit on the leeward side and let their feet drag through the water. 
Depending on age, you can get an inner tube or other raft you can tow behind the boat and let them ride it. If they're older and strong, just drag a rope behind with some knots in it and let them get dragged through the water.
Let them drag a lure behind the boat if they like fishing. 
Anchor out and let them go for spinnaker rides or swing out and drop into the water with the halyard.
Go to a little island or other spot where they can get off an explore.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dave, keep the big picture in mind. Is it just sailing or the whole nautical lifestyle you want to expose them to?

Not much more l can add because what l try to do has already been suggested for you and it works. I used to work with in a kindergarten (19 6 year olds was our gang) and have always had success by asking questions instead of being the all knowing adult. It gets and allows them to be involved. Sure, they might not get into point A to B sailing, but so what. Find a new angle.

A gentle nudge in the right direction can be all that it takes sometimes. For example, my daughter is 13 and my son is 17. We were swimming one day and when they asked me how come l can hold my breath so long, ( about 2 minutes, sometimes longer, so don't get too impressed) , l explained it as a Zen thing, a state of mind. Try it, l said and they couldn't get enough of it! They swam all day and didn't want to come up! My daughter became a dolphin and my son thinks freediving is cool as ****e! We had a great day and never left the buoy. Me? What did l do in the meantime? I scrubbed the hull
while they swam circles around me. I didn't care. More importantly, they did.
...or let them have friends over for a swim (while you serve sliced watermelon and pineapple) .
...or play cards on the afterdeck under the glow of a lantern.
...or look for shootings stars and satellites at night eating their favorite snack with them. That will get them hooked for sure when they see one and, again, you haven't even left the dock.

For me to get my kids interest juiced up, l sell them the whole nautical scene. The actual sailing is only part of the adventurous whole.

Good luck with the way you present it to your daughters. Don't give up, Just change tacks.


----------



## Daveinet (Jun 10, 2010)

Andrew, you may have missed the link to the new thread at the top of this page. They loved sailing this time. Boat speed, sailing quality and mobility around the boat were all significant factors. We also ate on the boat in picnic style, which also helped the atmosphere.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

The turning into a teenager years, especially 12-13-14 are difficult for kids, parents, and teachers. At this age, kids are typically focused almost entirely on their peers. Many times during parent conferences, parents would relate that their son/daughter had disappeared and turned into someone else. The good news is that if you can survive this period, the alien possession fades, usually by high school. The best thing a parent can do during this stage IMO, is make sure the kids are not hanging around with the wrong crowd. Maybe inviting their friends along and combining some of the above mentioned activities would work. They still love to play games, have fun, and be kids at this age when you can get then away from the "13 going on 20" confusion.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

Daveinet said:


> Andrew, you may have missed the link to the new thread at the top of this page. They loved sailing this time. Boat speed, sailing quality and mobility around the boat were all significant factors. We also ate on the boat in picnic style, which also helped the atmosphere.


Good to hear. You know, threats of keelhauling help too for what it's worth. Just saying :laugher


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Andrew65 said:


> Good to hear. You know, threats of keelhauling help too for what it's worth. Just saying :laugher


Andrew, 
I like your comments. Once my 5 year old daughter was screaming at me to sail back to the dock. I told here if she did not stop screaming, I would throw here over the side (with a life jacket) and she could swim to shore. Didn't work, and I came close to throwing her over the side, she scremed all the way to the dock.


----------



## Daveinet (Jun 10, 2010)

Near the end of our last sail, I pushed my youngest in. Actually I pushed her in twice, once much earlier in the day. The first time it was a hard bump and she went over backwards. The second time, she was asking how soon she could jump in and swim to shore. I gave her some non verbal communication, or at least my part was non verbal. (She had her life jacket on both times)
BTY: We had large squirt guns on board, so it was payback.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I've always found that if you rotate them on the fishing line frequently enough, they rarely get bored. I use a hook about a foot in diameter and all chain leader to the 1/2" nylon line, with some pretty hefty shock cord for the strike from that big one.
I trolled my daughter across the Pacific and Indian Oceans, always pulling her aboard before the sharks got too much of her (after all, I only had one daughter, and didn't want to run out of bait). I don't really see what she has to complain about; she still has one arm and one leg. But boy, does she spin great now, when she's on that hook.


----------

